# Nice Fish! released 10lber



## Team Ronnie's (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I did not catch the fish, but I did take the picture! And apparently my picture taking skills do not fare well. (hand and boga placement) Caught before these last fronts.
solidly over 10lbs
@32.5 " (hard to determine in waste deep water)


----------

